# scared for my tegus



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

ok so i ordered two Argentine b/w tegus from a site that im not going to mention because i dont want to start a net war and to be frank i am absolutely terrified for them if the tegus come back with mites or something else wrong with them and i have to get a refund can someone point me in the right direction or show me where not to go next time thanks alot


----------



## avin13 (Jul 14, 2010)

I know of a great place to go for if you get a new one.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com/</a><!-- m -->
Bobby is one of the best breeders out a lot of the members on this forum got their Tegus from him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

ya i emailed bobby and got a reply the next day but it was too late the possible damage was done lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

i probably should have tried some patience


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 14, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking. What is wrong with your Tegus. I wouldn't get a Tegu at a expo unless you did your research and ask a lot of questions. Just to make sure they know what they are doing. A lot of times the sales person doesn't know much about the Tegus ( because they are the middle man and just want to sell them ). I also have seen and heard that Columbians are being sold as Argentine Tegus. Columbians are much much cheaper than the Argentines. What kind of Tegu are you looking for ? I highly recommend Bobby ( Varnyard ) or if you want a blue I recommend DaveDragon, wil or Javier.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

nothing yet i got them from a site but ive jus heard terrible stories about these guys only after i ordered them


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2010)

Call and ask to stop the order.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

they're on the way already


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

ill keep you guys posted and when they get here ill take pics and get you're opinion on if they look healthy or not


----------



## isdrake (Jul 15, 2010)

It might be a good idea to take them to the vet for a health check. I hope you're not thinking about sending them back or sell them. They deserves a good home too and the damage is done anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

no dont get it misunderstood i intend to keep them if they come back healthy or not i just hope they are healthy


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 15, 2010)

As you've probably already been told, the Tegu's you ordered are more than likely imports since B&W's have very recently hatched. You'll need to collect a fecal sample from them and have it checked for parasites as soon as possible. Mites don't affect Tegu's. Post some pics when you get them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

bangem1 said:


> No dont get it misunderstood. I intend to keep them if they come back healthy or not. I just hope they are healthy.



Whenever I get an animal, import or not, I always take them to the vet right away for a fecal test.

But when I know I'm getting an import, I usually get bloodwork done as well.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 15, 2010)

I would take them to the vet, too, and get a health check done.


----------



## Nafun (Jul 16, 2010)

Definitely take them to the vet. I *always* take new herps of unverifiable origin directly to the vet. A lot of people think it's unnecessary, but I'd rather pay a $37 premium on my herps (the standard office call at the vet clinic here), than risk an outbreak of mites, or worse. (I quarantine, but better safe than sorry)


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

ok so i called the people i bought the lizards from and they now tell me the lizard has not been sent and the two they have got broken legs and missing toes so i cancled it and now im without a tegu


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

and if your wondering they lied about telling me they were sent


----------



## kaa (Jul 19, 2010)

I understand that you don't want to bad mouth anyone on here, but if you could do a review in the boi on this seller so that others can be warned, I think that would be extremely helpful.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

bangem1 said:


> ok so i called the people i bought the lizards from and they now tell me the lizard has not been sent and the two they have got broken legs and missing toes so i cancled it and now im without a tegu




Well that's actually good news. 

The fates have allowed to try it again. Like Groundhog Day! Hopefully this time you'll do the right thing:

http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com

 


I would also like to know who this dealer was. If anything, you'd be helping people from making the same mistake.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

you know what i was just going to be civil about this but its reptilecity.com terrible service very unprofessional they dont deliver on time they dont answer the phone when you call (cellphone) one time they answered with 
"what" lol i do have to say they are speedy with their refunds i wonder why


----------



## reptastic (Jul 19, 2010)

bangem1 said:


> you know what i was just going to be civil about this but its reptilecity.com terrible service very unprofessional they dont deliver on time they dont answer the phone when you call (cellphone) one time they answered with
> "what" lol i do have to say they are speedy with their refunds i wonder why



if you truly want a tegu go with bobby hill, awesome service, very knowledgible and willing to lend some `advice.you could use the refund money and get 2 tegus from bobby. trust me you wont regret it. im very sorry you had to deal with these people.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you i will definitely do that


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh geez, I'm so sorry that you had to go through all that... more than that though, I feel sorry for the animals in their keeping. It's a shame that some people do business that way.

And I don't think that you WEREN'T being civil by calling them out here on this forum; hopefully it will save other potential buyers the headache that you've just gone through. If anything, I'd say good lookin' out.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you had to go through this. I can't believe they are still in business. Pleople like them tick me off so bad. Bobby has the some of the best Tegus out there. I would get one from him. Good luck with everything  . Thank you for keeping us posted.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

ya im ordering one from him today hopefully


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

and thank you guys i appreciate the concern


----------

